# Nanny/Maid



## davo82 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all,


My family and I (wife and 16month old boy) are moving out to Malaysia in August. We will be living near Negeri Serimban and are looking for a love in nanny/maid.

Can anyone recommend a nanny, has a nanny who has a friend or relative or an agency that we can contact?

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello Steve, I actually have a contact to an agency that can provide reputable nannies/maids. Just PM me and i'll give you the contact!


----------



## davo82 (Jun 7, 2013)

jason.mantle1 said:


> Hello Steve, I actually have a contact to an agency that can provide reputable nannies/maids. Just PM me and i'll give you the contact!


Hi, it won't let me PM you. Can you send the contact and info to me by PM?

Thanks


----------



## davo82 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bump


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello, I tried sending you a PM yesterday but I think it didn't get through too. 
Anyway, you can check out asiaexpatguides.com. They provide many services for expats, one of which is providing maids/nannies. Some of my friends and I have used their service and they're quite good.
Hope this helps!


----------

